# Side Peeper animated prop



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been experimenting with a new mech to mount behind a tombsone or other object, and have a character pop out from around the corner. For this prop, I wanted a different motion than just back and forth, and did not want pneumatic. I am back to re-purposing the footrest part of a recliner for this project. It will be driven by a wiper motor, and eventually utilize the ingenious controller Otaku developed last year to make the prop stop halfway out. 
side peeper :: recl_mech.flv video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/side%20peeper/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/side%20peeper/recl_mech


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking good Dave!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is great Dave! I'm so envious of all the super talented people on this forum that can come up with stuff like this.:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very Cool!!! Which controller? Have a link to Otaku's thread on it?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Very Cool!!! Which controller? Have a link to Otaku's thread on it?


http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10832&highlight=otaku+motor+controller


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really liking your work music Dave....and the prop thingy is cool too


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

thats cool dave, I grabbed 4 of those mechs, I am defiantly copying this idea. I do want it to be pneumatic though (at least 1 of 'em) I want the same movement you have but fast, how could I keep the prop parts together when it stops abruptly?
from the ceiling would be cool to. 
thanks again for all your help and the free flow/exchange of ideas!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ithurt said:


> thats cool dave, I grabbed 4 of those mechs, I am defiantly copying this idea. I do want it to be pneumatic though (at least 1 of 'em) I want the same movement you have but fast, how could I keep the prop parts together when it stops abruptly?
> from the ceiling would be cool to.
> thanks again for all your help and the free flow/exchange of ideas!


how to keep your prop parts together? make sure to build it well...:googly:

seriously though, there really wouldn't be too much trouble going pneumatic on this, but you will need to make sure it is anchored to the ground really well and that whatever you put on the end of the mech won't self destruct from the force of the throw.
btw...in the video, I am on 5vDC, slow speed, so I have the capability of increasing the throw velocity quite a bit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I was just thinking that a slower speed would be even better, unless you want to put something in his hand to throw at unsuspecting TOTs as he comes around the corner.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like that! I'm surprised a wiper motor can move the weight of that. I can't wait to make my wiper motor prop. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was surprised, too, when I hooked a wiper motor to my coffin lid. They're pretty powerful motors. The recliner mech could also be effective with the motor wired in "parking" mode (one revolution and back to home position), so that the prop swings out, goes back and waits for the next trigger.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the behind the scenes peek.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Geeez, so now I am looking for recliner chairs next to the curb. 
Thanks for the vid dave, I been wanting to get into more animation an that helps.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Geeez, so now I am looking for recliner chairs next to the curb.
> Thanks for the vid dave, I been wanting to get into more animation an that helps.


Lol..thats what I was thinking BoneDancer. What is easier just tearing the recliner up at the persons curb and leaving the remains or bringing the whole recliner home???? Oh man this hobby is getting really tough! :googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

beelce said:


> Really liking your work music Dave.


Yes, it is now obvious Dave watches softcore porn while building props..
I agree, this is yet another terrific mech idea from Dave. Alot of possibilities!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Yes, it is now obvious Dave watches softcore porn while building props..
> I agree, this is yet another terrific mech idea from Dave. Alot of possibilities!


Haha,ROFLMAO


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Yes, it is now obvious Dave watches softcore porn while building props..
> I agree, this is yet another terrific mech idea from Dave. Alot of possibilities!


oh man...I gotta be more careful what I post.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great idea Dave, now I have one more prop to my long list of things to make for the future. I think I'm booked up to about 2020 so far.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Killer prop!!!!!!! It reminds me of some of my favorite Drak Rides! Excellent, scary and creepy. Thanks for video of the mech. Top shelf.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

what a great and unique idea - the possibilities are making my head spin. Thanks for sharing Dave.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Dave, that looks really good! At first I thought you had attached a hinge at the edge of the wall, but on second inspection, I see different! Short of liberating a recliner, it looks alot like a 4-bar linkage with a couple of extra linkages. Could attaching the hinge at the edge of your 'wall', (tombstone, corner, whatever) give the mechanism the same swinging action? Have to try this one. Great job!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

lewlew said:


> Dave, that looks really good! At first I thought you had attached a hinge at the edge of the wall, but on second inspection, I see different! Short of liberating a recliner, it looks alot like a 4-bar linkage with a couple of extra linkages. Could attaching the hinge at the edge of your 'wall', (tombstone, corner, whatever) give the mechanism the same swinging action? Have to try this one. Great job!


a hinged arm would have a similar effect. This mech gives a more natural looking motion IMHO, but not everyone has access to recliner mechs.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice....appears to be very sturdy, too. It should definitely get some scares - especially if you have something to distract them before it pops out.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> This mech gives a more natural looking motion IMHO, but not everyone has access to recliner mechs.


Oh, I have access to a recliner mechanism. Although, taking the living room furniture apart while still in use is frowned upon in our house. ESPECIALLY for use on a prop!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good as usual dave..
are you going to cover that mech , or if it gets wet does it matter?


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Fantastic!*

Dude thats brilliant!! Man...good job!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

i was expecting it to pop out sideways. Good job though dave.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice work Dave! Creating a prop out of something most people would throw away is the mark of a true imagineer.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

As usual, awesome work Dave (but now I can't get the other images out my head due to the music).

Here's an idea - Spring load the prop in the out position. Then using a slip disk (like Fetch did with Little Sister) and the park feature on the wiper motor have it trigger like a pneumatic. Basically using the wiper to reset the trigger. Then when the motor gets activated the disk moves just enough to release the catch on the spring.

-TM


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> As usual, awesome work Dave (but now I can't get the other images out my head due to the music).
> 
> Here's an idea - Spring load the prop in the out position. Then using a slip disk (like Fetch did with Little Sister) and the park feature on the wiper motor have it trigger like a pneumatic. Basically using the wiper to reset the trigger. Then when the motor gets activated the disk moves just enough to release the catch on the spring.
> 
> -TM


sweet idea!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice! I like the movement. Something else for me to add to my prop wish list.


----------

